# Gary Jarvis running for Destin Mayor



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Let's get the pitchforks and torches out 

He's the Peter Bos of Commercial Fishing in Destin

Him and his son are also re-opening a restaurant in Baytown, I think it's called "Fish Lips" 

His son already owns Sunset Bay Cafe in Sandestin. 

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/20180108/candidates-set-in-local-races?nocache=1


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Destin is a lost cause.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

He's created a lot of jobs in Destin must be a total piece of S&%$ for being in the fishing industry


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> He's created a lot of jobs in Destin must be a total piece of S&%$ for being in the fishing industry


I’d say so...


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Okay...every single city on the coast of the US was not made by farmers or manufacturers or recreational fishermen....they were made by commercial fishermen. No one hated commercial fishermen until there was enough leisure time to invent recreational fishing...THEN you decided to hate commercial fishermen. Understand this, though...THEY FEED THE WORLD. You eat shrimp? Commercial fishing...OR you can eat imported farm raised shrimp from Asia that 35% come in so contaminated that USDA destroys them. Farmed raised fish? Laced with antibiotics because they are raised in so much of their own wastes that you just as well raise them in a septic tank.

Are there some outlaws in commercial fishing? Yeah...but there are outlaws recreational fishing, too. You k ow the guys...sell their catch under the table to " pay for gas"....or hide over the limit fish in compartments.. or take dead fish out of their ice chest if they catch a bigger fish.

Yeah, I'm an ex-shrimper, but I've also been recreational fishing since I was 4 or 5 years old.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Okay...every single city on the coast of the US was not made by farmers or manufacturers or recreational fishermen....they were made by commercial fishermen. No one hated commercial fishermen until there was enough leisure time to invent recreational fishing...THEN you decided to hate commercial fishermen. Understand this, though...THEY FEED THE WORLD. You eat shrimp? Commercial fishing...OR you can eat imported farm raised shrimp from Asia that 35% come in so contaminated that USDA destroys them. Farmed raised fish? Laced with antibiotics because they are raised in so much of their own wastes that you just as well raise them in a septic tank.
> 
> Are there some outlaws in commercial fishing? Yeah...but there are outlaws recreational fishing, too. You k ow the guys...sell their catch under the table to " pay for gas"....or hide over the limit fish in compartments.. or take dead fish out of their ice chest if they catch a bigger fish.
> 
> Yeah, I'm an ex-shrimper, but I've also been recreational fishing since I was 4 or 5 years old.


We don't hate them for trying to make a living. We just don't like when they throw us under the bus for their own personal gain which is exactly what Gary Jarvis does.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Reel office...commercial fishermen didn't throw you under the bus...you threw them under the bus. Recreational fishermen listened to the owner of Florida Sportsman, who created a controversy to sell his buck and a half magazine printed bi-monthly into a monthly 5 dollar magazine. He showed pictures of drift nets and how they were destroying fishing...except drift nets were already illegal in America...and started the mullet net bans...he showed you pictures of turtles on a shrimp boat, with sob stories about how shrimpers caught turtle like that constantly and killed them...except his stock pictures were from a Georgia university team who leased a shrimp boat strictly to catch turtles...to tag, record and release. ...he showed pictures of dolphins he said had been caught in a net and drowned...except the line burn marks on the mouth of the dolphin showed line burn marks from a fishing line.

After the net ban, he said oops...it was commercial hook and liners catching all the specks...need to ban all them, too....and recreational fishermen complained to state officials.

It backfired on you guys, though. He talked you into complaining about a shortage of redfish and red snapper...so the feds jumped in...and cut seasons down to nothing.

Florida used to have the largest number of commercial boats in the US...we only have a few hundred left in the entire including skiff castnetting for mullet.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Thats the silliest shit that has ever been posted on this topic.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Reel office...commercial fishermen didn't throw you under the bus...you threw them under the bus. Recreational fishermen listened to the owner of Florida Sportsman, who created a controversy to sell his buck and a half magazine printed bi-monthly into a monthly 5 dollar magazine. He showed pictures of drift nets and how they were destroying fishing...except drift nets were already illegal in America...and started the mullet net bans...he showed you pictures of turtles on a shrimp boat, with sob stories about how shrimpers caught turtle like that constantly and killed them...except his stock pictures were from a Georgia university team who leased a shrimp boat strictly to catch turtles...to tag, record and release. ...he showed pictures of dolphins he said had been caught in a net and drowned...except the line burn marks on the mouth of the dolphin showed line burn marks from a fishing line.
> 
> After the net ban, he said oops...it was commercial hook and liners catching all the specks...need to ban all them, too....and recreational fishermen complained to state officials.
> 
> ...




As crazy as it sounds all facts stated have been proven in court from the ones involved regarding the propaganda started by the CCA & Florida Sportsman Magazine.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Thats the silliest shit that has ever been posted on this topic.


Better listen to him he is just stating the true facts. I also started commercial fishing at 10 years old and still do at a limited way, Diving. What is your suggestion for the overpopulation we have. I have asked this question before and still no sensible answer. Why because what they are doing now is the best thing for both Commercial and Recreational.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

no one if feeding the world with red snapper, grouper and the catch share program. they are feeding tourist and their bank accounts.


----------



## FleaBag (Oct 19, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Okay...every single city on the coast of the US was not made by farmers or manufacturers or recreational fishermen....they were made by commercial fishermen. No one hated commercial fishermen until there was enough leisure time to invent recreational fishing...THEN you decided to hate commercial fishermen. Understand this, though...THEY FEED THE WORLD. You eat shrimp? Commercial fishing...OR you can eat imported farm raised shrimp from Asia that 35% come in so contaminated that USDA destroys them. Farmed raised fish? Laced with antibiotics because they are raised in so much of their own wastes that you just as well raise them in a septic tank.
> 
> Are there some outlaws in commercial fishing? Yeah...but there are outlaws recreational fishing, too. You k ow the guys...sell their catch under the table to " pay for gas"....or hide over the limit fish in compartments.. or take dead fish out of their ice chest if they catch a bigger fish.
> 
> Yeah, I'm an ex-shrimper, but I've also been recreational fishing since I was 4 or 5 years old.


 horse shit.. the Indians were first. they only took what they needed baby, millions of buffalo were the proof. but then came the white dog with his thick and empty head, he couldn't see past the bill fold he wanted all the buffalo, everything was so sad. Uncle Ted.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Deleted because I’m trying to be a nicer person.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on JL walk a mile in there shoes before you condem a livelihood that never will and shouldn't go away.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Well, since you ask, here’s what I’d like to see happen.
> If there are only a few hundred boats left, I would like to see them shut down also. I think they should be held to the same season and quota as everyone else
> Maybe they should get a job.
> 
> ...


I agree 100% if people want grouper snapper aj trigger or any other fish they can come visit down here and there are many captains that would be willing to take them out and catch their fill. Another alternative move down here and catch their own like many people do because they love the area and love to fish. I personally don't really eat much fish unless it is fresh off the boat. But I love taking people out and putting them on the biggest fish of their life and hate to tell them they cannot keep it and must throw it back. I also give all may catch away to family and friends so that none goes to waste (I dont freeze fish). The recreational angler gets that shaft and always will. The bs trigger and aj season during the coldest roughest time of the year is ridiculous. I just wish that all the rec/charter industry could work together for the greater good and protect our public resources.(We need all not just some)


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Another alternative to commercial fishing farm raising fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Deleted because I’m trying to be a nicer person.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Deleted because I’m trying to be a nicer person.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> I agree 100% if people want grouper snapper aj trigger or any other fish they can come visit down here and there are many captains that would be willing to take them out and catch their fill. Another alternative move down here and catch their own like many people do because they love the area and love to fish. I personally don't really eat much fish unless it is fresh off the boat. But I love taking people out and putting them on the biggest fish of their life and hate to tell them they cannot keep it and must throw it back. I also give all may catch away to family and friends so that none goes to waste (I dont freeze fish). The recreational angler gets that shaft and always will. The bs trigger and aj season during the coldest roughest time of the year is ridiculous. I just wish that all the rec/charter industry could work together for the greater good and protect our public resources.(We need all not just some)


Who's going to work together? The rec guys and the State Charter guys or the Rec guys and the Federal Charter guys? Good look with any of that. Yall let the CCA be your voice and they will have you catching and releasing everything very soon


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Deleted because I’m trying to be a nicer person.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> Another alternative to commercial fishing farm raising fish.


Well start using farm raised bait then instead of going to the bait shops and bait boats!!! Its always the people against commercial fishing but, when all the bait shops are out of live shrimp there heads explode and don't know what too do


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Do I seem like a nicer person yet?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Do I seem like a nicer person yet?


Hell ya


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Deleted because I’m trying to be a nicer person.



HAHAHHA what did I miss!?!? Joey I know you are a good guy, we all have opinions. No worries my friend.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Hell ya


Sorry I called you a stoole sample Steven.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> Sorry I called you a stoole sample Steven.


Better from you than Cody&ryan that screen name has me questioning his orientation


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jlw1972 said:


> Sorry I called you a stoole sample Steven.



LMAO, we run out of mullet every year in the bay because Steve catches them all!!!!!1111!!one.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Thats the silliest shit that has ever been posted on this topic.


Maybe because you weren't around then, joey. Karl Wickstrom ran a small magazine, around 40 pages, very few advertisers. How do you sell a publication? Create a controversy. His mag increased from 40 pages to almost 200 pages real quick...loaded with advertisers from almost every tackle maker, boat maker, etc.

He used a lot of pictures taken in places like Japan, Brazil, etc...pictures of dead turtles in nets, pictures of ghost nets (not legal in Ametica), pictures of drift nets...from Japan. Wickstrom, when challenged, claimed what countries the pictures were taken in didn't matter....like taking a picture and using of the Rwanda genocide and using in an anti-gun advertisement here.

Here is the kicker...writers for major newspapers who also pushed for the net ban...worked for Wickstrom, also. Conflict of interest.

He claimed nets killed most of the redfish...but marine researchers found out recreation fisherman killed 4-5 times more of the redfish, by TONNAGE, year after year. At the time, the minimum size limit for recreational fishermen was 12"...and there was no daily limit.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm defending commercial fishermen. The ones that are catch regulated 100%. Not the charter captains that take from the rec catch. The charters are regulated by federal reef permits that have a moritorium on them. 
and can still fish charters when season is open in fla. Waters with or without the FRP. Unless it has changed lately.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe because you weren't around then, joey. Karl Wickstrom ran a small magazine, around 40 pages, very few advertisers. How do you sell a publication? Create a controversy. His mag increased from 40 pages to almost 200 pages real quick...loaded with advertisers from almost every tackle maker, boat maker, etc.
> 
> He used a lot of pictures taken in places like Japan, Brazil, etc...pictures of dead turtles in nets, pictures of ghost nets (not legal in Ametica), pictures of drift nets...from Japan. Wickstrom, when challenged, claimed what countries the pictures were taken in didn't matter....like taking a picture and using of the Rwanda genocide and using in an anti-gun advertisement here.
> 
> ...


Said I was trying to be a nicer person. Didn’t denounce my faith. Still believe what I believe.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

After all, all I do now is perch fish and catfish. I’m just gonna keep enjoying that until y’all decide to claim all them too.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Who's going to work together? The rec guys and the State Charter guys or the Rec guys and the Federal Charter guys? Good look with any of that. Yall let the CCA be your voice and they will have you catching and releasing everything very soon


Ideally all of them but i know that is a long shot


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

jlw1972 said:


> After all, all I do now is perch fish and catfish. I’m just gonna keep enjoying that until y’all decide to claim all them too.


No we got screwed on those. Just another sport fish unless you go down too Lake Okeechobee and they just put big regs on the commercial cat fishing industry. Every buyer has to have a full time member of the Ag dept on staff and payroll too inspect the catfish before there bought from the fishermen


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> After all, all I do now is perch fish and catfish. I’m just gonna keep enjoying that until y’all decide to claim all them too.


So you don't even have a dog in the hunt...just hate commercial fishermen because you've been told to.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

*Hate* has nothing to do with it. 

Who determines who has the right to the natural resource?

Who determines what group has more rights to that resource over other groups?

Who determines the size of any group of fish in the gulf?

How do they determine the size of any group of fish in the gulf?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> So you don't even have a dog in the hunt...just hate commercial fishermen because you've been told to.


Once again,..nicer person....


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> *Hate* has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Who determines who has the right to the natural resource?
> 
> ...


You ever hunt public land, like Blackwater, or always hunted your own land? 

What gave you the right to harvest anything off that land? Who decides how many deer or turkeys or dove or quail are on that land?

How do they decide how many deer or turkeys or quail are on that land?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Yeah, you caught me Sherlock.
> Friggin genius


Yup.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Boat-Dude said:


> LMAO, we run out of mullet every year in the bay because Steve catches them all!!!!!1111!!one.


If you find any fresh scraps laying around, fry me a piece.


----------



## reel office1 (Aug 23, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Reel office...commercial fishermen didn't throw you under the bus...you threw them under the bus. Recreational fishermen listened to the owner of Florida Sportsman, who created a controversy to sell his buck and a half magazine printed bi-monthly into a monthly 5 dollar magazine. He showed pictures of drift nets and how they were destroying fishing...except drift nets were already illegal in America...and started the mullet net bans...he showed you pictures of turtles on a shrimp boat, with sob stories about how shrimpers caught turtle like that constantly and killed them...except his stock pictures were from a Georgia university team who leased a shrimp boat strictly to catch turtles...to tag, record and release. ...he showed pictures of dolphins he said had been caught in a net and drowned...except the line burn marks on the mouth of the dolphin showed line burn marks from a fishing line.
> 
> After the net ban, he said oops...it was commercial hook and liners catching all the specks...need to ban all them, too....and recreational fishermen complained to state officials.
> 
> ...


While that may be true you can't deny that Gary Jarvis, Buddy Guidon, and their gang of bandits constantly spew crap about rec anglers and throw us under the bus any chance they can get in order to help their personal interest. Like I said I don't hate commercial fisherman. I understand they're out there trying to make a living but when some of them try to constantly screw rec anglers to help themselves that's when I have a problem.


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> ...except the line burn marks on the mouth of the dolphin showed line burn marks from a fishing line.
> 
> 
> ...so the feds jumped in...and cut seasons down to nothing....


I am not anti commercial or charter fishing but you just mentioned the problem. The Feds are just using the age old tactic of divide and conquer. They are playing on sector against the other to achieve the end game. Once they get the private recreational sector access where they want it, the charters will be next. Then they will start further attacking the commercial sector to "weed out" the undesirables left. Only ones left standing and controlling access to the fish stocks will be a handful of commercial guys. Y'all already can name them I bet. Just follow the money.

On another note, Just how in the heck do you catch a dolphin on a hook and line? I'm calling BS on that.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

SimpleMan67 said:


> On another note, Just how in the heck do you catch a dolphin on a hook and line? I'm calling BS on that.


There are a couple a year that actually get hooked at P'cola Pier. You can tell them from the ones just holding the fish right behind the hook, because they go crazy...jump and running at full bore...around 40 to 50 mph....and those are the educated dolphins. Back when big rigged mullet, deboned and the hook sewn into them was the standard blue marlin bait I saw several hooked up during one tournament upon the Carolinas. Call BS all you want to...even Flipper can have a bad day.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Haven't seen a single person from Destin chiming in on Mayor issue yet.

That is what the thread was about?

I like pie. :blink:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The net ban had absolutely nothing to do with federal red snapper management. 

No one hates commercial fishermsn and this election is not an indictment of commercial fisherman.

This election IS about Gary Jarvis who once said that “recreational fisherman should take up golf or whatever “those people” do”. 


The guy is a complete ass and he does hate recreational fisherman unless they are on the back of his charter boat or eating in his family’s restaurant.
http://www.sfaonline.org/documents/Jarvis-Wire-Final.pdf


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> The net ban had absolutely nothing to red snapper wuotas


 Wrong...according to Wickstrom...and the newspaper reporters on his payroll...shrimpers and mullet fishermen were killing all the red snapper juvies. Wickstrom claimed that in article after article.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

During your shrimping days what would you estimate was your by-catch rate on a typical haul?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

[quote





kingfish501 said:


> Wrong...according to Wickstrom...and the newspaper reporters on his payroll...shrimpers and mullet fishermen were killing all the red snapper juvies. Wickstrom claimed that in article after article.


Horseshit. Your problem is you keep mixing spples and oranges and you do it consistently in any “discussion” you get in on the PFF. 


Tell me how again the netban relates to Gary Jarvis’ as a mayoral candidate.

The netban was a gillnet ban.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

What is it with people that have “kingfish” in there name?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

LMAO.

Thread derailed at the starting gate.

Forty posts in less than a day.

Ya'll need to pace yourselves lest you run out of talking points. :yes:

Forecast: 

*Wednesday*
East winds 13 to 18 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Dominant wave period 6 seconds. Areas of fog in the morning. 

*Wednesday Night*
Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Dominant wave period 5 seconds. Slight chance of showers. 

*Thursday*
Southeast winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Dominant wave period 5 seconds. Chance of showers. 

*Thursday Night*
Southeast winds 13 to 18 knots becoming south. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Dominant wave period 5 seconds. Showers likely. 

*Friday*
Southwest winds 18 to 23 knots becoming west 20 to 25 knots. Seas 5 to 6 feet. Dominant wave period 7 seconds. Showers.

*Friday Night*
Northwest winds 18 to 23 knots. Seas 5 to 6 feet. Dominant wave period 8 seconds. Slight chance of showers. 

*Saturday*
Northwest winds 18 to 23 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. Dominant wave period 7 seconds. 

*Saturday Night*
North winds 15 to 20 knots. Seas 3 to 4 feet. 

*Sunday*
North winds 13 to 18 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. 

*Sunday Night*
North winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas around 1 foot. 



Sat and Sun lows 31 deg.


:whistling:


----------



## lees way2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang I guess this aint the how to win friends page.But its still dang funny...


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

markw4321 said:


> [quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Better know what your talking about when you use the term horseshit. The net ban had to do with all nets. Type, sizes,material and mesh size. As For Jarvis he’s a transplant via the military that got in it during the derby days and that’s how most got the IFQ’s and though other ways and loop holes in the system, but it is what it is.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

The Dale Carnegie certificate will be in the mail shortly.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

SimpleMan67 said:


> I am not anti commercial or charter fishing but you just mentioned the problem. The Feds are just using the age old tactic of divide and conquer. They are playing on sector against the other to achieve the end game. Once they get the private recreational sector access where they want it, the charters will be next. Then they will start further attacking the commercial sector to "weed out" the undesirables left. Only ones left standing and controlling access to the fish stocks will be a handful of commercial guys. Y'all already can name them I bet. Just follow the money.
> 
> On another note, Just how in the heck do you catch a dolphin on a hook and line? I'm calling BS on that.


Well, that's a pretty easy one.. I make no secret that I run a multi passenger charter boat. I was one of about 4 operators that opposed sector separation. I opposed it because I saw through the motivations of the people pushing for it. Also, their methods were pretty shitty. But this post is about catching dolphins on hooks... We've hooked more than my boat would hold... they see us as an easy meal. Sometimes they wait for what is thrown back, but some will eat the fish off the lines and get hooked. Since we're using wire hooks and fairly light tackle, we always get broken off by them, but one day, we'll hook a juvie and be forced to get him close enough to cut the line short... wouldn't dare try to put one on the boat.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> [quote
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe you should actually read what the OP wrote, mark...instead of jumping in the middle. He said break out the pitchforks and torches...and then referred to Jarvis as a COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN...

Now, as far as nets, gill and entangling nets were outright banned...but seines were effectively banned because they were cut down to 500 square feet. That means you can have one 5' high by 100' long...which is unrealistic, because the trough of P'cola Beach is deeper than 5 feet...or 10' but only 50 feet long...just bigger than the circumference of a 14 foot cast net. He'll, under the law, even LY catchers became illegal, even the wire loop type.

Now, mark...I've told you before...don't like my posts...no one is forcing you to read them.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> What is it with people that have “kingfish” in there name?


Some of us actually enjoy catching them. I started back when the old timer recreational fishermen would literally stack them like firewood on the old pier...sitting in the sun. They'd yell at me for popping them off once I got them close.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Maybe you should actually read what the OP wrote, mark...instead of jumping in the middle. He said break out the pitchforks and torches...and then referred to Jarvis as a COMMERCIAL FISHERMAN...
> 
> Now, as far as nets, gill and entangling nets were outright banned...but seines were effectively banned because they were cut down to 500 square feet. That means you can have one 5' high by 100' long...which is unrealistic, because the trough of P'cola Beach is deeper than 5 feet...or 10' but only 50 feet long...just bigger than the circumference of a 14 foot cast net. He'll, under the law, even LY catchers became illegal, even the wire loop type.
> 
> Now, mark...I've told you before...don't like my posts...no one is forcing you to read them.


I still fail to see where the 1994 netban legislation specifically relates to Gary Jarvis’ active disdain for recreational reef fish fisherman and his personal involvement in restricting private boat owning red snapper fiaherman’s access to the federal red snapper fishery. 
Is part of his campaign platform as a mayoral candidate to do something about the net ban?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> Some of us actually enjoy catching them. I started back when the old timer recreational fishermen would literally stack them like firewood on the old pier...sitting in the sun. They'd yell at me for popping them off once I got them close.


Your a regular old Karl Childers huh?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

@Orion45....thanks for breaking my heart. I was hoping the wind would lay down some.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> I still fail to see where the 1994 netban legislation specifically relates to Gary Jarvis’ active disdain for recreational reef fish fisherman and his personal involvement in restricting private boat owning red snapper fiaherman’s access to the federal red snapper fishery.
> Is part of his campaign platform as a mayoral candidate to do something about the net ban?


So, mark...are charter boats commercial or not?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

jlw1972 said:


> Your a regular old Karl Childers huh?


Nope...never killed a fish with a lawn mower blade yet, mmm hmmm.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Wirelessly posted

Sorry about that. 

Unfortunately, that’s the NOAA forecast and we all know what that means.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Better know what your talking about when you use the term horseshit. The net ban had to do with all nets. Type, sizes,material and mesh size. As For Jarvis he’s a transplant via the military that got in it during the derby days and that’s how most got the IFQ’s and though other ways and loop holes in the system, but it is what it is.



I stand by the horseshit comment. The poster continually mixes apples and oranges in “discussions” on the pff.

As I recall he’s a military transplant by the way of NJ and all that comes with that. My personal correspondence and interactions with him have not been pleasant. He is in my opinion a ruthless businessman and there’s nothing wrong with that I kind of admire him for that but when he applies himself to restricting access of the federal red snapper fishery by private boat owning fisherman I don’t appreciate it. A lot of families have been recreationally fishing the gulf long before he arrived on the scene. Kind of guy that lives in a half million dollar house in destin and complains about “rich” recreational snapper fisherman.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> So, mark...are charter boats commercial or not?


The fisherman on the back of charter boats are recreational fisherman. Match up the seasons in federal waters for recreational anglers on charter and private boats and I’m ok with that.

But you sill haven’t answered my question on Jarvis’ mayoral campaign and what specifically it has to do with the 1994 net ban?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm against someone being paid as a taxi driver getting the ability to take recreational fishermen and fisherwomen out to keep fish that I can't keep myself from my own boat. Plain and simple. Leave the commercial side of the house alone. 

But the for hire taxi drivers on the water being gifted the resource us complete BS!!!!

I should not have to pay to keep a fish from a charter boat if I can't keep it myself. Simple as that! 

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Mark, you never answered...nor say a word about the OP calling him a COMMERCIAL fisherman.apples to apples.

Are charter boats commercial? You guys sure didn't think so when they helped y'all try to kill commercial fishing in Florida...but then they cut your throats, too.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Hell ya let’s keep this going!! Best winter thread so far and since Steve The Brain is MIA. Where’s the op? He needs to get back in the ring!


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

stevenattsu said:


> Hell ya let’s keep this going!! Best winter thread so far and since Steve The Brain is MIA. Where’s the op? He needs to get back in the ring!


STB is probably still fighting that catfish that hums while it’s hooked.
Wish he’d catch the damn thing. I’d like to see a picture.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

kingfish501 said:


> Mark, you never answered...nor say a word about the OP calling him a COMMERCIAL fisherman.apples to apples.
> 
> Are charter boats commercial? You guys sure didn't think so when they helped y'all try to kill commercial fishing in Florida...but then they cut your throats, too.



The fisherman on the back of a charter boat are recreational fisherman the law is clear on that point. 
On the other I get it. You have a serious case of the red ass about the net ban. 

For the record we owned gill nets as well. Used to set one on the backside of Ft Pickens build a big fire and enjoy the bounty of the fall flounder run.

So I take it if you could cast a ballot in the destin mayoral election you would be voting for Gary J. Cool &#55357;&#56846; that would be you right if you were among destin residents in their voting district.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Kingfish I think AndyS may have a Gary shirt he would loan you. May have to put a piece of tape over the last name but I’m sure it would work. You should shoot him a pm..

He’s probably tired of wearing it by now.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> You ever hunt public land, like Blackwater, or always hunted your own land?
> 
> What gave you the right to harvest anything off that land? Who decides how many deer or turkeys or dove or quail are on that land?
> 
> How do they decide how many deer or turkeys or quail are on that land?


 I have never been hunting. 

The gulf is open to the general public. You are doing the apple / orange thing. I just started offshore fishing I am no expert. I thought my questions were pretty simple.


Sorry to the OT derail.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Where’s the op? He started this cluster F$#@* What’s his stand since he didn’t like that there was a commercial fisherman on the ballot. I guess we wants a spineless snowflake on the ballot


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll call you a cab. :laughing:


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe this will make everyone feel better.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

This ones for you Kingfish!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> The fisherman on the back of a charter boat are recreational fisherman the law is clear on that point.
> On the other I get it. You have a serious case of the red ass about the net ban.
> 
> For the record we owned gill nets as well. Used to set one on the backside of Ft Pickens build a big fire and enjoy the bounty of the fall flounder run.
> ...


Again, wrong, mark. I'd have to see what his plans were...not base it on him owning a charter boat. The non charter boat owners who run Destin have it FUBAR all by themselves . What gives me the red ass is everyone saying "...ooooh...he was a commercial fisherman...lynch him".


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat dude, the estimates come from NOAA, based on faulty information.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Even some commercial fisherman don’t like the IFQ’s. Kids don’t watch this you might want to become a commercial fisherman 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?t=361s&v=ZIrIjHlBJWY


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

kingfish501 said:


> Boat dude, the estimates come from NOAA, based on faulty information.


ok thx, what about the rest of them questions fishking.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Not to spin the subject off track but here is what the good captain wants to fix as mayor.
Didn't know a mayor had such powers.

"Jarvis said he has several concerns about Destin’s government.

“I think maybe the city government has lost its ability to serve its constituents, and there may be a vacuum of leadership on the City Council,” he said. Some city officials seem to want to “limit people’s attempts to make a living here in the city limits. As a businessman, I’ve run into issues with permitting. It seems like the city staff is running around on pins and needles and are not sure of what’s going to come down from above.”

Jarvis also said that he doesn’t like how some council meetings last for more than four or five hours.

“It’s difficult for citizens to sit through an agonizing, slow meeting when they have families and jobs,” he said. “I run a very efficient meeting, and I think I can make more people feel like they can participate in the city government.”

So, ya'll go vote and vote as much as you can.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Not to spin the subject off track but here is what the good captain wants to fix as mayor.
> Didn't know a mayor had such powers.
> 
> "Jarvis said he has several concerns about Destin’s government.
> ...


Can’t blame him. I’m sure every meeting is where will we let the next Surfstyle and Bubba Gump shrimp to open.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Hat dang, gonna wait awhile to read through 

Almost through the flu and then the fever kicked back up, back to 104 and switched to a cot, so much better dealing with it

From what I've skimmed y'all are way too riled up about this


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Boat-Dude said:


> ok thx, what about the rest of them questions fishking.


There were only X numbers of permits...no more will be issued.They can be revoked, or expire, but then those permits are just gone for good...so those permits are gold.

As far as how many, they have to fill out landing documents.
Recreational fishermen are jyst sent a questionnaire...no penalty for not being truthful.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And on a positive note, and thread derail! Only news is BAMA IS NATIONAL CHAMPS!ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLL TIDE!


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

...


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Deadhead1 (Aug 5, 2016)

Best team money can buy.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

Deadhead1 said:


> Best team money can buy.


need to inflate the kicker budget a bit.lo


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> Better from you than Cody&ryan that screen name has me questioning his orientation


Pretty weak post from a grown ass man. Ryan and Cody are my Nephew's and know more about fishing about gulf fishing in this area than about 75% of the people who post on PFF.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> Pretty weak post from a grown ass man. Ryan and Cody are my Nephew's and know more about fishing about gulf fishing in this area than about 75% of the people who post on PFF.


10/4 capt! How do you know I’m a grown ass man? 75% seems pretty weak to me


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Seems like a bunch of douchebags are running for public office here lately...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

It's the season for it, everyone is outraged and agendas are flying around like loose farts.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Cause you looked like one when I talked to you netting mullet behind my house a year or so ago and you are right 75% is weak. I was trying to be nice.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> I'm against someone being paid as a taxi driver getting the ability to take recreational fishermen and fisherwomen out to keep fish that I can't keep myself from my own boat. Plain and simple. Leave the commercial side of the house alone.
> 
> But the for hire taxi drivers on the water being gifted the resource us complete BS!!!!
> 
> ...


That was the crux of my argument in opposition to Sector Separation. It was bullshit when it was proposed and it's still bullshit. The sectors were separated because of the principal of "divide and conquor"


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm gonna vote for him


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> Cause you looked like one when I talked to you netting mullet behind my house a year or so ago and you are right 75% is weak. I was trying to be nice.


If you think I look weak you were obviously talking to the wrong person or maybe your a lot bigger then me but, I generally remember having a conversation with someone like that. Thanks for being nice too me years ago I’m sure the wife and I returned the favor


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

http://media2.giphy.com/media/3o7TKDt2tKDR6WRCuI/giphy.gif


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> If you think I look weak you were obviously talking to the wrong person or maybe your a lot bigger then me but, I generally remember having a conversation with someone like that. Thanks for being nice too me years ago I’m sure the wife and I returned the favor


Reading comprehension is also obviously not your strong point. Try to keep up with the conversation and you will see he was in no way talking about your strength lol


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

kingfish501 said:


> Boat-Dude said:
> 
> 
> > *Hate* has nothing to do with it.
> ...


I'd imagine you'd have some up in arms hunters if some people were allowed to bring and charge tourist to hunt deer out of season in blackwater while locals had to stay home, and a select few were allowed to trap and slaughter deer all year long for huge sums of money.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Haha, Munson would secede.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

cody&ryand said:


> Reading comprehension is also obviously not your strong point. Try to keep up with the conversation and you will see he was in no way talking about your strength lol


Ok Cody& Ryan 
I'll work on my reading comprehension but, you should find the thread for explaining your screen name. It is kind of cute you share yours with your brother. Please sit down with your Uncle and work on his sentence structure. Or maybe buy him a thesaurus, for his next birthday. He used the word (about) more in one sentence than a football player uses (um like) during an ESPN interview


Pretty weak post from a grown ass man. Ryan and Cody are my Nephew's and know more about fishing about gulf fishing in this area than about 75% of the people who post on PFF.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

Jarvis is an EDF puppet. 

Gary Jarvis, Scott Hickman, Mike Jennings, Shane Cantrell, Buddy Guindon and their EDF puppet organizations have ALL been paid $$$ (in the millions) for many years now by EDF to push their Catch Share agenda, which is to drive us off the water and to gift ownership of OUR Public Trust Resources (OUR Fish) to a few corporations for their personal assets to do with what they please. 

They represent EDF at meetings and give EDF $$ to politicians to support their agenda yet NEVER mention that they are being paid by EDF to do so.

Their names should be remembered for destroying fishing as we know it.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

So just to get things straight Cody and Ryan are two different people on one account and there are only 25% of the members that can fish better then them. I think thats what this thread was about?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Is this entire thread worth reading? Asking for a friend...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Is this entire thread worth reading? Asking for a friend...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not in the least.


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

John B. said:


> Is this entire thread worth reading? Asking for a friend...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


If you are stuck at work, killing time on a conference call, Yes. 

If you value your brain cells, No!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Ryan and Cody are my Nephew's and know more about fishing about gulf fishing in this area than about 75% of the people who post on PFF.


Lets see where I fall in this mess.... 
step 1 - bait you hook with a piece of rotten squid.
step 2 - drop bait down to the approx. depth you see the fish on the sounder.
step 3 - you feel the fish, reel, don't jerk (because of the circle hook thing) continue to reel your prized red snapper to the boat as fast as you can.
step 4 - gaff the 3 pound snapper in the face bring in the boat.
step 5 - Smile BIG for the pictures and High 5's all the way around the boat.
step 6 - throw the snapper with the hole in its face (refer back to step 4) and its stomach (or what ever that is sticking out of its mouth) (refer back to step 3)) back over the side.
step 7 - watch as the snapper floats away from the boat on the surface hoping to see a shark (or flipper) clean up your mess.
Step 8 - Repeat until your to drunk.

wadda ya think? Top 85% of the PFF lol No?

We (Pensacola) have a charter boat company owner running for County Commissioner this summer, maybe those 2 can go head to head? lol


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Realtor said:


> Lets see where I fall in this mess....
> step 1 - bait you hook with a piece of rotten squid.
> step 2 - drop bait down to the approx. depth you see the fish on the sounder.
> step 3 - you feel the fish, reel, don't jerk (because of the circle hook thing) continue to reel your prized red snapper to the boat as fast as you can.
> ...


Close 

You forgot about blocking the boat ramp, running down others wakes amd fly-bys over wrecks you don't have marked


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

I bet the average PFF recreational fisherman smokes a whole lot less meth then the average commercial fisherman...

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> I bet the average PFF recreational fisherman smokes a whole lot less meth then the average commercial fisherman...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Are we including the dog hunters in this?


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

John B. said:


> I bet the average PFF recreational fisherman smokes a whole lot less meth then the average commercial fisherman...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I would agree


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Ok Cody& Ryan
> I'll work on my reading comprehension but, you should find the thread for explaining your screen name. It is kind of cute you share yours with your brother. Please sit down with your Uncle and work on his sentence structure. Or maybe buy him a thesaurus, for his next birthday. He used the word (about) more in one sentence than a football player uses (um like) during an ESPN interview
> 
> 
> Pretty weak post from a grown ass man. Ryan and Cody are my Nephew's and know more about fishing about gulf fishing in this area than about 75% of the people who post on PFF.


Screen name is rather easy to explain joined this forum at a very young age when it started and shared a screen name as we were both teens. Tried to get it changed but were told we would have to start all over with post count and didn't want to lose forum credibility/PM'S. Now my brother cody no longer gets on the forum because of all the bs. So here I am with the screen name i started with in the mid 2000s. Hope my explanation is good enough for you? And I will try to work on my uncle's sentence structure but as you know it is hard to teach a old dog new tricks


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

John B. said:


> I bet the average PFF recreational fisherman smokes a whole lot less meth then the average commercial fisherman...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I don't know John...how much meth do you average a week?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Hell I feel left out, I never smoked a cigarrette or anything else. Guess thats why im still diving commercially at 74. Hate that stinkin crap.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> If you think I look weak you were obviously talking to the wrong person or maybe your a lot bigger then me but, I generally remember having a conversation with someone like that. Thanks for being nice too me years ago I’m sure the wife and I returned the favor


I think you misinterpreted what I said. I said your comment was weak. Maybe what I should have said was lame. Anyway it was homophobic at best.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

cody&ryand said:


> Screen name is rather easy to explain joined this forum at a very young age when it started and shared a screen name as we were both teens. Tried to get it changed but were told we would have to start all over with post count and didn't want to lose forum credibility/PM'S. Now my brother cody no longer gets on the forum because of all the bs. So here I am with the screen name i started with in the mid 2000s. Hope my explanation is good enough for you? And I will try to work on my uncle's sentence structure but as you know it is hard to teach a old dog new tricks


I'm gonna kick yuor azz next time I see U!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> I think you misinterpreted what I said. I said your comment was weak. Maybe what I should have said was lame. Anyway it was homophobic at best.


Speaking of ****, I read somewhere that Gary Jarvis was running for mayor of Destin. Imagine that. Wonder if he's planning on kicking all the locals off of the public beach to make more room for tourists.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Speaking of ****, I read somewhere that Gary Jarvis was running for mayor of Destin. Imagine that. Wonder if he's planning on kicking all the locals off of the public beach to make more room for tourists.


Now that right there is funny!😂


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

This is my first typical PFF post I believe, other than the argument about head shots on deer


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

You did good. 11 pages so far it gets everyone's blood moving this time of year. Particularly when college football season is over and the weather sucks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

sealark said:


> Hell I feel left out, I never smoked a cigarrette or anything else. Guess thats why im still diving commercially at 74. Hate that stinkin crap.


Ron the life style you live for 74 is very admirable. Hope it continues for a long time. 

I’ve never been a smoker either.
Cigarettes anyway.


----------



## SimpleMan67 (Aug 27, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> Well, that's a pretty easy one.. I make no secret that I run a multi passenger charter boat. I was one of about 4 operators that opposed sector separation. I opposed it because I saw through the motivations of the people pushing for it. Also, their methods were pretty shitty. But this post is about catching dolphins on hooks... We've hooked more than my boat would hold... they see us as an easy meal. Sometimes they wait for what is thrown back, but some will eat the fish off the lines and get hooked. Since we're using wire hooks and fairly light tackle, we always get broken off by them, but one day, we'll hook a juvie and be forced to get him close enough to cut the line short... wouldn't dare try to put one on the boat.


I've fattened up my share of dolphins and I have had them grab fish occasionally (but rarely) like a shark will. In my experience, flipper will wait patiently around the boat until you release the fish then tag it. I have never hooked one or talked to someone that has until now. Like said earlier though, I guess if you grab fish enough, even a dolphin will screw up. Alabama dolphins might be smarter too.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

SimpleMan67 said:


> I've fattened up my share of dolphins and I have had them grab fish occasionally (but rarely) like a shark will. In my experience, flipper will wait patiently around the boat until you release the fish then tag it. I have never hooked one or talked to someone that has until now. Like said earlier though, I guess if you grab fish enough, even a dolphin will screw up. Alabama dolphins might be smarter too.


My thoughts exactly. Anyone who has done any reef fishing on a basic level has hooked flipper while reeling up a snapper. Never gonna turn him around though. Not the same run as a shark either.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Can someone make sense of this?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

Gated community wouldn’t let certain type of signs be displayed.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

markw4321 said:


> Gated community wouldn’t let certain type of signs be displayed.


Thank you, that's a helluva mumbo jumbo post!!


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

Think What happened to commercial hunting? Everyone breath


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

We'll see if the CCA is banned from Destin lol


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

NKlamerus said:


> We'll see if the CCA is banned from Destin lol


He win?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

John B. said:


> He win?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sure did, not surprised after seeing his investment in signs


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That sucks. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

